

IE6 users are kind of stupid - btilly
http://www.pcworld.com/article/236944/internet_explorer_users_are_kinda_stupid_study_suggests.html

======
ColinWright
Other reports of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847> <\- This has all the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822935>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822162>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823808>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823949>

